# Recent deer mount



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Here are a few deer I just finished.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

nice job Brian, looks like you have been busy..


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely busy, thanks Dan.


----------

